# Holiday photos



## 109399 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have found this site that i thought was really good to find out what French destinations are really like... and since i am a budding photographer the £9000 in holiay vouchers to be one in the photo competition was a good lure to 

http://www.holidayfrancephotos.com


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello, MJA, and welcome to the site

Are you anything to do with this photos website?

Gerald


----------

